# My new Shelby Project.



## JRE (Apr 7, 2019)

Just picked this 1937 Western Flyer badged Shelby Up today. Got it off Craigslist for $90  going to keep it krusty and put the Bannana tank I just got it it as soon as I wash the rattle can blue paint off.


----------



## JRE (Apr 8, 2019)

Going to put this in it as soon as I get the Rattle can Blue washed off.


----------



## JRE (Apr 13, 2019)

Been busy on the shelby today. Got the fork taken off and getting it straightened. Lubed up everything and should have the tank all washed down and installed today.


----------



## JRE (Apr 14, 2019)

Tank is washed off and installed. Matches pretty good considering it's not the original one that came with the bike.


----------



## SKPC (Apr 14, 2019)

These Shelby Truss rods may be earlier than your bike, but maybe not.  The other Shelby-specific truss rods have a slight bend where the fork crown plate is, but this other Shelby design on ebay has no fork crown holder/plate so may be earlier.  Not sure your truss holder on the fork crown is original?
*http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132942532619


*


----------



## JRE (Apr 14, 2019)

Yea I need the ones with the slight bend.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2019)

JRE said:


> Tank is washed off and installed. Matches pretty good considering it's not the original one that came with the bike.
> 
> View attachment 980223
> 
> ...



I dig that cool Chain Wheel !      Nice bike altogether !!!!


----------



## JRE (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks I'm the second owner


----------



## JRE (May 16, 2019)

Forks all straight and back on. Now I just need to find the missing parts.


----------



## JRE (May 31, 2019)

Found a rack that will be a good place holder until I find one with better factory red paint on it.


----------



## JRE (Jun 6, 2019)

Found the correct Truss Rods for it now I need to hunt down a chain guard.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 7, 2019)

Sweet rider great looking bike !


----------



## JRE (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Sarg1969 (Jun 7, 2019)

Great riding bikes!  I love my ‘37 Western Flyer.


----------



## JRE (Jun 8, 2019)

Yea I've also got a 1940 that I'm slowly looking for correct parts for.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 8, 2019)

Beautiful bike! I have a 38 Shelby Flying Cloud that needs a banana tank to complete. These are great riding bikes.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 8, 2019)

Love my 36, now a keeper again.


----------



## JRE (Jun 8, 2019)

Nice. They are my favorite riding bike. I nee to start looking for a chain guard and drop stand.


----------



## JRE (Dec 28, 2019)

Found a original paint guard for my bike just need to find the other half of the clamps so I can mount it.


----------



## JRE (Dec 28, 2019)

Also have a drop stand coming in the mail


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Dec 29, 2019)

JRE said:


> Found a original paint guard for my bike just need to find the other half of the clamps so I can mount it.
> 
> View attachment 1115554
> 
> View attachment 1115556



Chain guard is a perfect match. What's up with rear fender ventilation?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Chain guard is a perfect match. What's up with rear fender ventilation?




A 'mouse' tailight is needed to fill that hole! Unfortunately one of these tailights would cost several times what you have in the bike. I'd try to find a crust Delta Defender to see if it would cover the hole and call it a day. Turned out nice! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sven (Dec 29, 2019)

Very cool , your project is coming together. Looking good!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 29, 2019)

Keep up the good work! This is coming along very nicely with your parts selection.


----------



## JRE (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks yes I'm on the hunt for a Delta defender or a Deltal twinkie light. The last Egg tail light I saw for sale on here was $1,200


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Dec 29, 2019)

JRE said:


> Thanks yes I'm on the hunt for a Delta defender or a Deltal twinkie light. The last Egg tail light I saw for sale on here was $1,200



that is prohibitive, looks like you will have to get creative. Good place to mount a bottle opener - haaaa


----------



## JRE (Dec 29, 2019)

Lol yea the Delta defender is most likely what will end up there.


----------



## elwood (Dec 30, 2019)

Looking good... what does the original taillight look like that goes into that space?


----------



## JLF (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice bike!  Plenty of posts saying how good these ride, I’ve yet to ride one myself.  Going to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## JRE (Jan 1, 2020)

elwood said:


> Looking good... what does the original taillight look like that goes into that space?



Looks like this. Super hard to find.


----------



## JRE (Jan 1, 2020)

JLF said:


> Nice bike!  Plenty of posts saying how good these ride, I’ve yet to ride one myself.  Going to keep an eye out for one.



They are my Favorite bike.


----------



## JRE (Jan 4, 2020)

Got the Drop stand clip put on today. Used a couple reflectors until I can find some weathered flat head screws to use.


----------



## JRE (Jan 8, 2020)

Got the Drop stand but it wants to  tip towards the front of the bike when it's down. Also have to fix a poorly done repair that was probably done back in the 40's. The brake arm came loose like it's missing a mit or something. I need to pull the wheel off and see what's going on.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 8, 2020)

Maybe the tab should have something like this?




 You could rotate the tab down a bit and cut and bend to make the stop but for all this trouble I’d wait for something else.the dropstand shouldn’t be vertical at rest;slight lean forward. 
Bummer


----------



## JRE (Jan 8, 2020)

Yea I'm thinking it's for a 28" wheel. I'm waiting to get my other Shelby in the mail so I can compare the 2 stands


----------



## JRE (Jan 8, 2020)

Rotated the tabs and verified it's a 26" stand. I need to take the back wheel off  and fix a repair the previous owner did back in the 40's. The brake arm is missing the nut that holds it on.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 8, 2020)

Actually what fits your frame is a "Mouse Light" as pictured below ... there is a backing that fits in the hole & the cover is aluminum or steel screws onto that ... not the "Egg Light" that mounts on top of the fender but is also a two piece light where the base mounts on top of the solid fender & the cover is screwed onto the base ...


----------



## JRE (Jan 8, 2020)

Yea found that out after I posted earlier. Mouse is another hard to find light.


----------



## JRE (Jan 11, 2020)

Got the drop stand on and it will work until I find a better one. Had to rotate the ears down a little. Also got the chain guard clamps I needed but the bike is on hold until my finger heals up. I broke it back in november and it was healing crooked so they did surgery and revoke it and put a plate and screws in it to straighten it. Also need to fix the original owners bad repair he did back in the 40's. Found out my back wheel is missing the 2 thin nuts that go on each side of the morrow brake arm.


----------



## JRE (Jan 11, 2020)

Drop stand pic


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 11, 2020)

Cool project, it's coming along nicely.
Hammerhead


----------



## JRE (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks. I've also got a 1936 stripped down model coming in the mail.


----------



## JRE (Jan 16, 2020)

Drop stand is  on. I'll put the chain guard on when my broken finger heals. Also need to find the 2 thin nuts that go on either side of the Morrow brake arm. Original owner decided to not put them back on when he did a Repair.


----------



## JRE (Jan 16, 2020)

Also got the clamps for the guard now


----------



## JRE (Jan 29, 2020)

Got the missing nuts coming In The mail just need to let my finger heal up a little more so I can use both hands to install them and permanently install the drop stand and chain guard.getting excited to ride it again and start working on my 1936 Shelby


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 29, 2020)

That finger injury is turning my stomach. Best

I had to shave some metal from a 16mm cone wrench and converted it into a 3/4'' for my morrow hub so I can fit the wrench onto the cone and behind the locking axle nut. My hub was sensitive to adjustment. The project is looking great.


----------



## JRE (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks yea I've got a thin wrench. This will be the first time messing with a hub.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 30, 2020)

ok, what's with the forks in your garden??


----------



## JRE (Jan 30, 2020)

Lol that's to keep the Cats from Pooping in them. They try squating and get poked. Works great. I think there is a Video on our YouTube channel when she put them in. Also some bike related video on there J&C's Oregon homstead. Going to be putting more bike videos up soon.


----------



## JRE (Feb 2, 2020)

Back wheel is off to get a rebuild from Jeff Green


----------



## JRE (Feb 21, 2020)

I'll have it all back together this weekend. The Morrow hub got a new Axle, Brake disks and clutch clip.


----------



## JRE (Feb 22, 2020)

Back to a Ridable bike. I need to go through my used nut and screw bin and see if I can find some .counting hardware for the chain guard. Then the only thing I'll need to hunt for is a mouse light and install the Delta S light from another bike I have coming.


----------



## JRE (Mar 5, 2020)

Chain guard is back on. Went on almost to easy lol. Didn't have to tweak or adjust it at all. Think the next thing will be a set of repop tires from John. Will have pictures bbn up soon. Started putting my 36 stripped down model together and wouldnt you know it the chain guard got left out of the box
 It's in the mail now.


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2020)

Took them both out for a spin today. Man they ride great


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2020)

Both are great bikes!  That 36 stripper has the look as is!


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2020)

Yea I want to find a bell and a handle bar mounted flashlight holder and flashlight


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2020)

Don't "doll" it up too much.  You have the best of both worlds sitting at the curb!


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep that's all its getting.


----------



## JRE (Mar 28, 2020)

Got a mouse light base coming in the mail to fill the hole in the fender. Now I just need to find the rest of the light lol


----------

